# Over flow pvc or hang on over flow?



## ludds14 (Apr 4, 2015)

Planing to add a sump whats better to use?
I have a old over flow box but notice a chip in the plastic.
Can this be repaired? And how






/cd9392daf49857662f9bce9204ac54f2.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Not sure what you mean by pc overflow but without a doubt the best is to drill holes in your display tank for the overflow


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

If you're near abbotsford I can drill tanks and build custom internal overflow boxes. Also I can do some repairs to PVC


----------



## 420nm (Apr 14, 2015)

I've ran drilled tanks and I have ran tanks with overflows.

Personally, I will take a well designed overflow (any life reef style design) over a drilled tank any day.

Far less real estate taken in your tank and they are easy to clean and maintain.

I have never, repeat never in over 12 years of reefing had siphon break on a properly designed external overflow.

You should just get some thick weldon for that chip.

Easy fix...though looks like damage is only cosmetic?


----------

